
Honda Riding Assist [video] - tetraodonpuffer
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VH60-R8MOKo
======
hcrisp
Must use a gyroscope, which requires energy. Impact to gas mileage?

~~~
tetraodonpuffer
apparently from the press release it just uses a motor to alter the rake of
the fork, so avoiding gyroscopes (which as you said would be bad)

